# Spieleralter in Warhammer



## XPray (1. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

wie wird der Altersdurchschnitt von Warhammer ausfallen und auf welcher Seite, Ordnung oder Zerstörung spielt ihr dann? 

Ich selbst bin 29 Jahre, schon ein alter Hase im MMO Bereich und hab mich für die Seite der Ordnung entschieden. 

Wie siehts bei euch aus? 


Edit: Zwischenbilanz nach 24 Stunden Umfrage: "Stand 02. September 13:30 Uhr"

greets xpray


----------



## Lari (1. September 2008)

Seite der Zerstörung, 23 Jahre alt.


----------



## ExodiusHC (1. September 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Seite der Zerstörung, 23 Jahre alt.



15 und Zerstörung.
Schlimm ist nur das man sich für sein Alter teilweise schämen muss wenn man auf gildensuche geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (1. September 2008)

Zerstörung, seit neuestem 22


----------



## Nerimos (1. September 2008)

29 Ordnung.

Find ich mal ne schöne Idee, das Alter in so eine Frage mit einfließen zu lassen. Ist zwar nicht sehr aussagekräftig aber trotzdem lustig zu beobachten.


----------



## Gocu (1. September 2008)

ExodiusHC schrieb:


> 15 und Zerstörung.
> Schlimm ist nur das man sich für sein Alter teilweise schämen muss wenn man auf gildensuche geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, Gilden ab 18 könnten ja noch ok sein. Kann ich auch zum teil verstehen weil man keine Kiddys dabei ahben will, aber es sind ja nicht alle unter 18 so und es gibt auch welche über 18 die so sind.


Zum Thema, bin 16 und werde entweder Zwerge oder Orks spielen, muss mich dann noch entscheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoGyM (1. September 2008)

ExodiusHC schrieb:


> 15 und Zerstörung.
> Schlimm ist nur das man sich für sein Alter teilweise schämen muss wenn man auf gildensuche geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



...schlimm + traurig irgendwie auch

Ansonsten 100% wie bei mir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollivan (1. September 2008)

15, ursprünglich zerstörung, mittlerweile aber wahrscheinlich eher n ordler wegen freunden^^


----------



## Toroxx (1. September 2008)

21 und Zerstörung - was sonst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!


----------



## Arandis (1. September 2008)

Ordnung und 21 Jahre jung... 

Gruß 
Arandis


----------



## helado (1. September 2008)

26, zerstörung...

meine gilde wird sich wohl aufspalten, die einen da hin, die anderen dort... nicht für jeden was bei der zerstörung bei


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2008)

20 und Ordnung


----------



## Sanitäter (1. September 2008)

24 Zerstörung


----------



## theSPOILEDone (1. September 2008)

Da bin ich ja mit meinen 24 (Zerstörung) erstmal der ältere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oh, mein Pfleger schiebt mich jetzt spazieren.....
Ach zu langsam..


----------



## Cressari (1. September 2008)

42 und Zerstörung

Übrigens machts den Anschein dass man sich mit 42 in MMOs auch schämen muss, lediglich die Altersweisheit sorgt dafür dass einem diese Tatsache am A.... vorbei geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Alter eines Menschen sagt ebensowenig über sie/ihn aus, wie Hautfarbe, Herkunft und Religion.


----------



## Alchemara (1. September 2008)

16 Jahre jung und Zerstörung

und so nen ähnlichen thread gabs schonmal:

HIER


----------



## Eisenseele (1. September 2008)

25 und Ordnung,
Altdorf hat es mir angetan (:


----------



## Dead206 (1. September 2008)

20 und höchstwahrscheinlich Ordnung. Konnte mich bei der Karrierenvielfalt noch nicht 100% entscheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wlath (1. September 2008)

29 Ordnung


----------



## XPray (1. September 2008)

Cressari schrieb:


> 42 und Zerstörung
> 
> Übrigens machts den Anschein dass man sich mit 42 in MMOs auch schämen muss, lediglich die Altersweisheit sorgt dafür dass einem diese Tatsache am A.... vorbei geht
> 
> ...




Ich finde man muss sich mit keinem Alter schämen, es kommt eher immer darauf an wie man sich verhält und mit seinen Mitmenschen umgeht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nulpin (1. September 2008)

21 und Ordnung 
100% kann ich aber noch nichts sagen...

Fällt hier auch wieder der Starke zufluss bei Zerstörung auf.


----------



## Tuplow5156 (1. September 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Zerstörung, seit neuestem 22



Ordnung, ebenfalls seit neuestem 20 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirakel (1. September 2008)

ja ich bin 19 und weis noch net ob ich nen squig treiber oder nen schwertmeister spielen soll^^ aber irgendwie gibt es echt mehr zerstöhrungsspieler, hoffe dass nicht so ein spührbarer unterschied im spiel auftreten wird . . .


----------



## Agedon (1. September 2008)

Na dann husche ich auch mal hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



34 Jahre und Zerstoerung Waaarrrgghhh!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruesse,

Agedon


----------



## Graveman (1. September 2008)

22 und Zerstörung liegt mir mehr ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExodiusHC (1. September 2008)

XPray schrieb:


> Ich finde man muss sich mit keinem Alter schämen, es kommt eher immer darauf an wie man sich verhält und mit seinen Mitmenschen umgeht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schämen tu ich mich nicht. Aber wie ich von manchen ü 18er gilden dargestellt werde o.o
Antworten auf Bewerbungen gibts nicht. Die hören wahrscheinlich auf zu lesen wenn sie 15 sehen.

Selbst viele Gilden die nicht ü 18 haben, nehmen dich trotzdem nicht wenn du 15 bist.
Naja bald 16, habe schon gemerkt das wenn man sich ein Jahr erschwindelt wenigstens ein Nein bekommt.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (1. September 2008)

28 und hauptsächlich Zerstörung, werde auf nem anderen Server aber auf jeden Fall mal die andere Seite ansehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jabor (1. September 2008)

Ich bin 16 und werde auf Seiten der Ordnung spielen (Zwerg Eisenbrecher) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (1. September 2008)

Alter? Waz issn dat? Kann man det mosch'n? Odä beißän? 

*hust* 20 Jahre alt und werde primär Zerstörung spielen.


----------



## XPray (1. September 2008)

ExodiusHC schrieb:


> Schämen tu ich mich nicht. Aber wie ich von manchen ü 18er gilden dargestellt werde o.o
> Antworten auf Bewerbungen gibts nicht. Die hören wahrscheinlich auf zu lesen wenn sie 15 sehen.
> 
> Selbst viele Gilden die nicht ü 18 haben, nehmen dich trotzdem nicht wenn du 15 bist.
> Naja bald 16, habe schon gemerkt das wenn man sich ein Jahr erschwindelt wenigstens ein Nein bekommt.



Es ist schade, aber leider suchen die meisten Gilden Leute ab 18+, warum das so ist können auch nur die Gildenleiter beantworten. 
Ich selbst finde, dass jetzt Menschen so wie du mit 15 Jahren, schon als reifer sein können wie andere mit 18+....aber die große Masse macht es halt leider aus und das hat die meisten Gilden geprägt.


----------



## rEdiC (1. September 2008)

17, Ordnung


----------



## ExodiusHC (1. September 2008)

XPray schrieb:


> Es ist schade, aber leider suchen die meisten Gilden Leute ab 18+, warum das so ist können auch nur die Gildenleiter beantworten.
> Ich selbst finde, dass selbst jetzt Menschen so wie du mit 15 Jahren, schon als reifer sein können wie andere mit 18+....aber die große Massen macht es halt leider aus und das hat die meisten Gilden geprägt.



Ja ich verstehe die Gildenleiter schon.
Es ist mir klar das sich viele 15 jährige einfach nicht passend benehmen. Warum sollte man denn das Risiko eingehen so jemanden in die Gilde einzuladen.
Es kann zwar sein das man einen wirklichen netten 15 jährigen findet. Aber man findet noch einfacher einen 28er jährigen der genau so freundlich ist.

Deswegen machen sich viele halt nicht die Mühe, was ich gut verstehe.

Nur ich habe halt die Arschkarte xD


----------



## Manic2320 (1. September 2008)

Ich glaub das ganze ist sehr ausgeglichen da mehr Leute auf Seite der Zerstörung spielen wollen gibt es halt dort auch mehr von jeder Altergruppe.
Ausserdem hat man ja sowieso immer das Gefühl das auf der eigene Seite die meisten Kiddies und Noobs zocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

27 Ordnung (Sigmaprister)


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2008)

Manchmal denke ich, hängt es auch damit zusammen das 15jährige sich über andere Themen unterhalten wollen als meinetwegen 25jährige.. da gibt es auch immer viel Nährboden für Spannungen und Streß


----------



## Dentus (1. September 2008)

23 und Ordnung...irgendwann wirds Zeit :-P


----------



## helado (1. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Manchmal denke ich, hängt es auch damit zusammen das 15jährige sich über andere Themen unterhalten wollen als meinetwegen 25jährige..



was er wohl mit meint  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gramarye (1. September 2008)

16, Zerstörung


----------



## HGVermillion (1. September 2008)

21 und Zerstörung, und ich kann von mir sagen ich bin die halbe Antwort auf die Frage aller fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExodiusHC (1. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Manchmal denke ich, hängt es auch damit zusammen das 15jährige sich über andere Themen unterhalten wollen als meinetwegen 25jährige.. da gibt es auch immer viel Nährboden für Spannungen und Streß



Naja ich wüsste jetzt kein Thema wo ich nicht richtig mitreden könnte *g*
Und bei mir hatts in WoW gut geklappt mit den Älteren, solange man auch nicht eingeschnappt ist wenn man Jüngling genannt wird und jeden tag um 10 der spruch kommt, och der kleine muss ja bald schlafen gehen. Fands eig immer relativ lustig und ein bischen Spaß muss sein.

Aber ich kann noch so viel reden eine gilde finde ich dadurch nicht *g*


----------



## XenRa (1. September 2008)

19 und natürlich Zerstörung.


----------



## Lari (1. September 2008)

ExodiusHC schrieb:


> Naja ich wüsste jetzt kein Thema wo ich nicht richtig mitreden könnte *g*


Sex...


----------



## Mookie (1. September 2008)

21, Ordnung (Mechanist)


----------



## Hendrikxs (1. September 2008)

18 CHAOS WAAAGGGHHH!! ( wohl Marauder)

p.s. die unter 12 dürften eigtl. gar nicht spielen wegen fsk, aber..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jeder rekrut  ist willkommen


----------



## The Suffer (1. September 2008)

14 (bald 15)und sieht eher nach Ordnung aus obwohl ich Altdorf nicht leiden kann. (eventuell spiele ich auch Zerstörung (werd wohl beides mal spielen und dann entscheiden)


----------



## ExodiusHC (1. September 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Sex...



naja in meiner letzten gilde hatt niemand nach stellungstipps gefragt oder anderen erfahrungen *hust*
Wollte eig noch mehr schreiben aber hier ist ja noch nicht jeder über 18 *g*


----------



## JacobyVII (1. September 2008)

14 und zerstörung

mir fällt da auf dass mehr bei zerstörung sein werden xD


----------



## Lari (1. September 2008)

Das war eigentlich auch nur Blödelei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2008)

Wie du bereits sagtest, nicht jeder muss so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber der Großteil ist halt eben so das er auf dem Niveau eines heutigen 15jährigen handelt, denkt und spricht, was ja auch nichts schlimmes ist... nur steht das meist in dem Konflikt mit älteren Spielern, weil sie eben meist anders miteinander umgehen und so :-)


----------



## ExodiusHC (1. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie du bereits sagtest, nicht jeder muss so sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja und das sie sich nicht die arbeit machen die zu suchen die reif sind ist mir klar.
Verstehe auch alle.

Nur ich habe einfach die Arschkarte damit gezogen.


----------



## Navius (1. September 2008)

19, Zerstörung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (1. September 2008)

Werde in 18 Tagen 24 Jahre alt, und vorraussichtlich auf Seiten der Ordnung zu finden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clubmaster (1. September 2008)

Ich hab's bisher noch in keinem Spiel so schwierig gefunden mich für eine Seite zu entscheiden. Auf der einen Seite bin ich ein überzeugter Tank- und Meleespieler, ich hasse Heilerklassen und Magie als solche hat mich nur selten lange motivieren können (entweder wegen downtime oder casting-time oder gleich beides). Vom Standpunkt des Tanks her ist der Chosen eine der geilsten Tanklassen, die ich je gespielt habe, sowohl spielerisch als auch optisch. Andererseits wird gerade zu Anfang jeder und seine Großmutter nen Chosen spielen, eben weil diese geil aussehen und sich bei vielen der Eindruck festgesetzt hat, es handele sich hier um ne Damageklasse (was falsch ist).

In der Beta hatte ich die besten PvP-Situationen allerdings innerhalb der Order. Irgendwie gab's da mehr Absprache und Leute, die wussten wozu ihre Klassen gut waren. Auf Chaos-Seite habe ich ständig Tanks erlebt, die ohne Schild rumliefen und keine Schutzfähigkeiten benutzt haben ebenso wie massig Shamen und Zealots, die selobst dann noch Damage gespammt haben wenn man als Tank drekt vor deren Augen kläglich in Grund und Boden geprügelt wurde. Mal sehen.


----------



## Dayanus (1. September 2008)

Seite der Ordnung 20 Jahre alt.

War in WoW bereits Horde Zeit mal wieder was Gut zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RiU (1. September 2008)

Bin 27 und werde Wahrscheinlich mit Zerstörung starten...

In meinem früheren Leben als Warhammer TT Spieler habe ich erst mit Hochelfen begonnen und später mit Chaos aufgehört... vielleicht gehts nun umgekehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moldazzar (1. September 2008)

15,zerstörung (:


----------



## KennyKiller (1. September 2008)

bin 13 und will eigentl ersmal Ordnung und zerstörung in der Beta testen^^^Ersma Sigmapriester und Zeloten, dann Maschinist, und ka.^^


----------



## KennyKiller (1. September 2008)

Hendrikxs schrieb:


> 18 CHAOS WAAAGGGHHH!! ( wohl Marauder)
> 
> p.s. die unter 12 dürften eigtl. gar nicht spielen wegen fsk, aber.....
> 
> ...


LOOL jetzt geht schon wieder dieses geflame los! Klar dürfen sie dass, der erwerb ist ab 12 , und solange die Eltern darüber informiert sind dass ihr Kind dass spielt ist das auch kein Thema


----------



## Maakware (1. September 2008)

23, Zerstörung!


----------



## Nikon(SBD) (1. September 2008)

Ordnung und 26 Jahre


----------



## Evíga (1. September 2008)

19 und sehr wahrscheinlich Ordnung!

Sehr interessanter Thread übrigens! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dayanus (1. September 2008)

Ich spiel immer das was in Unterzahl und ich werde wohl einen weißen Löwen machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist auch mein Sternzeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirakel (1. September 2008)

der aufgeführte aspekt von clubmaster ist höchst ineressant mal schaun vlt. spiel ich dann au ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil ich weis, wie ich meine klasse zu spielen habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (1. September 2008)

Mirakel schrieb:


> der aufgeführte aspekt von clubmaster ist höchst ineressant mal schaun vlt. spiel ich dann au ordnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nicht zuletzt deswegen hab ich mich auch für die Order entschieden - es zeichnet sich ab dass die Masse wohl Destruction spielen wird, und dort auch das Alter durchschnittlich jünger sein wird. Wir (meine RL-Freunde und Kollegen) haben uns deswegen auch schweren Herzens auf Order festgelegt, aber mittlerweile sagt mir das auch mehr zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (1. September 2008)

Was auch sehr interessant ist je älter es wird desto mehr Ordnungsspieler werden es, so gefällt mir das! :-P


----------



## Amarillo (1. September 2008)

29 Zerstörung


----------



## Nofel (1. September 2008)

25 Ordnung 

da ich Chaos und Zerstörung schon zuhause hab




Dayanus schrieb:


> Ich spiel immer das was in Unterzahl und ich werde wohl einen weißen Löwen machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Mhh gerade gegoogelt aber "weißen Löwen" gibt es nicht als Sternzeichen^^.


----------



## Aratosao (1. September 2008)

ExodiusHC schrieb:


> 15 und Zerstörung.
> Schlimm ist nur das man sich für sein Alter teilweise schämen muss wenn man auf gildensuche geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jup, dabei kennen die ein oft kaum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja, verstehen tu ichs scho' ein bisschen. Gibt halt leute die sind so und leute die machen Mimi freds auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: 14-Zerstörung-Spalta

Lg Ara

Edit: 





Nofel schrieb:


> 25 Ordnung
> 
> da ich Chaos und Zerstörung schon zuhause hab


hehe, made my day ;-)


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2008)

Aratosao schrieb:


> btt: 14-Zerstörung-Spalta



Du weißt aber schon das der Spalta nicht drin ist oder?


----------



## Gortek (1. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das der Spalta nicht drin ist oder?



Wollt ich auch grad schreiben^^

BTT: in 1 Monat 28 und ich werde erstmal Zerstörung spielen, dann Ordnung und schlussendlich da bleiben wo es mir besser gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Cheers


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (1. September 2008)

Bin 16 jahre alt und werde warscheinlich beide Seiten spielen.


----------



## Dummi (1. September 2008)

25 und Zwerge Fan. Daher Ordnung


----------



## Macaveli (1. September 2008)

nächsten monat 25 und zerstörung, hab in wow 3 jahre lang ally gespielt jetzt solls mal n dicker ork werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (1. September 2008)

<--- 24 Jahre alt, Zerstörung (Dunkelelfen)


----------



## Thoraxos (1. September 2008)

Bin 25 und natürlich die <_*Ordnung*_> Feuermagier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nieder mit der Zerstörung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (1. September 2008)

Für Bugman!!!  sprich ordnung ..... hmmm und nun hab ich schon wieder mein alter vergessen mom hab hier irgenwo nen zettel rumliegen wos draufsteht ... glaub ich ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryptmann (1. September 2008)

Ich bin 30 Jahre jung und werde zur Ordnung gehen da mir zuviel zur Zerstörung gehen .


----------



## Ichweissnichts (1. September 2008)

Mist, inzwischen bin ich laut Umfrage Mainstream  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da ich mein Alter nicht so schnell ändern kann, muss ich wohl doch auf Seiten der Ordnung anfangen, passt wenigstens zum Beruf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (1. September 2008)

17 3/4  und Zerstörung, da mich die Klassen mehr ansprechen - evt doch Ordnung, spiele auf der Seite meiner Freunde, muss sie nurnoch von Zerstörung überreden


----------



## Beissa (1. September 2008)

19 Jahre und Zerstörung


<a href="http://www.buffed.de/change_please/2814072/" target="_blank"><img src="http://media.buffed.de/cache/signaturen/421982.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Mirakel (1. September 2008)

Kann man vlt noch irgendwie oben mitreinschreiben,wieviele nun Ordnung und wieviele Zerstöhrung gewählt haben? Bin zu vaul Rechner rauszuholen,jedes mal wenn ich mir das Thema anschaue^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2008)

97 Ordnung

150 Zerstörung

16:42 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür hat man den Windoofrechner


----------



## Dilan (1. September 2008)

26 und ebenfalls Ordnung.

zuerst wollt ich den Spaltarrr, leider gabs den nicht *gnihi*

Inzw interessiert mich Maschinist oder Runi wesentlich eher, dazu der Umstand das ich nicht gern mit dem Strom schwimme und deshalb nicht zur Destru gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frei nach dem Motto: Wo es weniger Spieler gibt gibt es auch weniger *insert random*   ( Spammer, idioten, "kiddis" what ever) 

(Natürlich alles %tual gesehen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crutan (1. September 2008)

Also,

bis jetzt siehts noch ganz gut aus.

Spalte1	Zerstörung	Ordnung
<12 Jahre   	3	2
12-17 Jahre	43	23
18-25 Jahre	60	40
26-35 Jahre	35	24
35-45 Jahre	8	7
>45 Jahre   	0	1
Gesamt	      149	97
Prozent	60,57%	39,43%


----------



## DeAm0n24 (1. September 2008)

In 17 Tagen 29 und Hexenjäger, also Ordnung


----------



## Prometx (1. September 2008)

15 und zerstörung!

mfg Prometx


----------



## Sichel_1983 (1. September 2008)

hui ich liege voll im Trend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirakel (1. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> 97 Ordnung
> 
> *150 *Zerstörung
> 
> ...






Crutan schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> bis jetzt siehts noch ganz gut aus.
> 
> ...



also einer von euch hat sicher verzählt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber danke euch^^ ja das einmal zumachen hät ich au kein problem mit aber die zahlen ändern sich ja stündlich/täglich . . .


----------



## Strongy (1. September 2008)

13 und Ordnung.... Feuermagier sind einfach cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExodiusHC (1. September 2008)

Mirakel schrieb:


> also einer von euch hat sicher verzählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Y.Y Hoffentlich kommen bald die Echsenmenschen für Ordnung dann bin ich weg von Zerstörung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2008)

Mirakel schrieb:


> also einer von euch hat sicher verzählt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Oder in der Zwischenzeit hat ein Zerstörer mehr gevotet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExodiusHC (1. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Oder in der Zwischenzeit hat ein Zerstörer mehr gevotet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne weil es wurde ja einer weniger ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. September 2008)

Mist, zahlen vertauscht xD Der eine Zerstörer ist im Zorne Sigmars vernichtet worden...
Aber auf einem mehr oder weniger kommt es wohl nicht an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kira-kun (1. September 2008)

30

Zerstörung


----------



## Crutan (1. September 2008)

Naja, trotzdem schein es sich bei ~ 60% Zerstörung und 40% Ordnung einzupendeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, 29 Zerstörung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glockenturm11 (1. September 2008)

14
Ordnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirakel (1. September 2008)

Ja war net bös gemeint^^ eher ein gimmig 
just wanna have fun


----------



## frozen (1. September 2008)

ExodiusHC schrieb:


> 15 und Zerstörung.
> Schlimm ist nur das man sich für sein Alter teilweise schämen muss wenn man auf gildensuche geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dito^^


----------



## Nevad (1. September 2008)

16 Jahre -> Zerstörung


----------



## Haegr@Ysera (1. September 2008)

Also ich bin fast 39 und spiele Ordnung, jedenfalls solange bis die Skaven implementiert werden. War schon immer auf der zahlenmäßig unterlegenen Seite, Omnitek, Horde und nun Ordnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrazyKacka (1. September 2008)

1cH BIN ---> 36 <--- UNd W3RD3 ZERSTÖRUNG SPIEL0rN!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111111111111111111

TJA EIN OLDI BUT EIN GOLDI^^^^^^ HEHEHEHE 

Daß Es Gildn für +++18 Gibt Ist Sehr Gut!!!! Ich will ja nicht mit Kiddys Spil0rn......... hehehehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.S. ( . ( . ) DER IMBABOSSKILLER WIRD KOMMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ( . ( . )


----------



## Badumsaen (1. September 2008)

24 Ordnung


----------



## Brawler666 (1. September 2008)

33 und Zerstörung , bin mal gespannt uob am ende wirklich soviele auf der BÖSEN Seite stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sammy91 (1. September 2008)

17 3/4 J. Destro

Warum?? Hat viel mehr style als Ordnung bis auf  Zwerge ,dazu kommt noch ich bin ein  Allianzgeschädigter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimJam (1. September 2008)

15,999 und Destruction. Ich haue euch Ordnungshütern alle eins drüber xD
MfG JimJam


----------



## Neolus (1. September 2008)

Ich bin 23 Jahre alt und werde für die Seite der Ordnung kämpfen.

Hm ich finde der Anteil der Leute die unter18 Jahre alt sind ist schon sehr hoch. (85 von 299 stimmen)

D.h. aber nicht das ich sie verurteile!


----------



## Clarion (1. September 2008)

24 und als alter hordler werd ich Zerstörung spielen. hab nur angst das es hier keine gegner mehr gibt wenn alle zerstörung spielen^^


----------



## the Dragonfist (1. September 2008)

24 ordnung " for the empire"


----------



## Interrupt (1. September 2008)

21 und ebenfalls zerstörung ^^


----------



## Jemira (1. September 2008)

30 Zerstörung
glaub nicht dass es trotz anscheinender Übermacht der Zerstörung dieses Bild so bleibt (knapp 400 stimmen sind nicht wirklich repräsentativ)
war ja bei wow nichts anderes: vor erscheinen: 3:1 für die Horde, nachher 2:1, manchmal schlimmer für die Allianz.


----------



## Brawler666 (1. September 2008)

wie schon oben von mehreren angedeutet >18 heißt nit automatisch das die Leute was im Kopf haben oder sich in so ein Spiel einfügen können

@ Hm ich finde der Anteil der Leute die unter18 Jahre alt sind ist schon sehr hoch. (85 von 299 stimmen)


----------



## Gored (1. September 2008)

25 und zerstörung (style-bonus der orks !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Harkon Met'zel (1. September 2008)

Gruppe 26-35 und Zerstörung, denn immer nur "gute" Spielen ist langweilig.

Ja, ich weiß Ordnung ist nur bedingt "gut", aber ich hoffe ihr wisst, was ich meine.


----------



## Atrejanus (1. September 2008)

32 und Ordnung. Immer nur die bösen Spielen ist langweilig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kadajj (1. September 2008)

Bin 23 und werd wahrscheinlich Zerstörung spielen. Aber werd mir die Ordnungsseite aufjeden Fall auch mal anschaun.

Denke mal das das Alter der Spieler vielleicht auch durch denn langen Tabeltop Hintergrund ein wenig höher ausfallen wird als bei anderen Mmos. Was hoffentlich der Community zu gute kommt.


----------



## Derigon (1. September 2008)

19 und mich wirds wohl auf die Ordnungsseite schlagen, wenn ich bloß wüsste welche Klasse...

aber vielleicht ist auch irgendwann mal nen Destro-Twink drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (1. September 2008)

17 Zerstörung oder ordnung bin mir da noch net ganz sicher ^^


----------



## Thip (1. September 2008)

Bin 17 Jahre alt werde auf Seiten der Ordnung einen Schattenkrieger oder einen Schwertmeister spielen kommt darauf an was mein Kumpel spielt.
Freue mich jetzt auch schon wieder darauf eine Gilde zu finden die auch Leute U18 nimmt wobei ich dieses eine Jahr als schwachsinnig ansehe, naja was will man machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MFG Thip


----------



## Squarez (1. September 2008)

18 Jahre und Zerstörung, werde mir mit Sicherheit die andere Seite auch mal anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## H3RKI (1. September 2008)

18, zu 100% ZERSTÖRUNG!

Char: zu 70% Schami, 20% Schwarzork, 10% Auserwählter.

kann jmd was empfehlen von den 3?^^ der Schami zieht mich irgendwie magisch an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTW. sehr gute umfrage, da kann man sich im vorfeld schon mal vorbereiten, wie das durchschnitts-alter so ausschaut auf der seite, auf der man spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## Hammerschild (1. September 2008)

*36-45* und natürlich Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuralian (1. September 2008)

30 Zerstörung


----------



## Slaargh (1. September 2008)

32 Jahrä alt, Zerstörung ... Natural Born Schwarzork!

Welchäz Alta Ihr auch imma habt, da spielt im Endeffekt keine große Rollä. Ich hab scho’ in ander’n MMO’s mit z.B. 15 Jährig’n Kidz in eina Gildä zusammengespielt da von ihr’m Verhalt’n her so manch’n 25 biz 30 Jährig’n locka in da Taschä gesteckt hab’n. Sowohl vom Intellekt alz auch vom Sozialverhalt’n her. Un’ so manche "Erwachsenä" da sich schlimma aufführ’n alz jedez Kleinkind.

Wie auch imma, ihr werdet sowieso erstmal alle zusammengeschlag’n.

WAAAAAAAAAAAAGH


----------



## Velian (1. September 2008)

14 und Ordnung ... alle ausser Imperiums Klassen haben es mir angetan^^ Gibts eigentlich Ordnung Gilden ohne ab 18 ?


----------



## Roxxhy (1. September 2008)

bin 16 jahre jung und werde die Zerstörung spielen.
Bei der Klasse bin ich mir noch nicht sicher , wird sich mit der Beta zeigen.


----------



## Agrael12 (1. September 2008)

17 Jahre jung und werde Zerstörung spielen


----------



## fortuneNext (1. September 2008)

Ganz ehrlich, ich find 12-17 ist ein bischen große Kategorie. Das ist von Kleinkind bis zum Fasterwachsenen.


----------



## Nimroth22 (1. September 2008)

25 und Chaos

Und ja früher oder später werden wir Altdorf sehen ,natürlich brennend !


Waaaggghh!!


----------



## Tamanium (1. September 2008)

29 und Ordnung


----------



## Roostar (1. September 2008)

23 (wann hör ich auf mit Games?!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )

und da ich ein paar Orkminiaturen des TT mein Eigen nenne...natürlich erstmal Zerstörung: Schwarzork und Schamanen ausprobiern... aber ich werd auch mal bei der Ordnungsseite schnuppern : )


----------



## EvilErnie_666 (1. September 2008)

38 und Zerstörung

Ich werde erstmal die beiden Goblins testen. 

Grüsse
Evil


----------



## HiFischi (1. September 2008)

17 Jahre Alt Ordung einen Schattenkrieger ^^


----------



## Areson (1. September 2008)

29 und Zerstörung.

MfG Areson


----------



## Umex (1. September 2008)

hi leute, 

bin 29 und werd zerstörung zocken

grüsse umex


----------



## Terrorsatan (1. September 2008)

Hi  michse 17 seinse...
Jarjar nicht sehr erfreut sein mit 12-Jährigen in topf geschmissen wird  xD
Michse Ordnung

Alter = Wayne
Geistige Reife = Alles


----------



## ErebusX (1. September 2008)

30 und Magus.


----------



## XPray (1. September 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich find 12-17 ist ein bischen große Kategorie. Das ist von Kleinkind bis zum Fasterwachsenen.



Das ist richtig, aber immer noch die kleinste Kategorie in der ganzen Umfrage. Ich hätte es natürlich auch von 12-15 und dann von 16-17 einteilen gekonnt. Aber es soll ja nur grob den Altersdurchschnitt wiederspiegeln und niemand wegen seines Alters diskriminieren. 


P.S.: ich freu mich aber sehr über die rege Beteiligung an der Umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was auffällt, dass mit höherem Alter die Leute mehr zur Ordnung tendieren. Aber die Zerstörung doch über alle Altersklassen sehr überwiegen wird.

greets xpray


----------



## Thip (1. September 2008)

Ich finde egal welches Alter...die Mehrheit tendiert immer zur Zerstörung^^


----------



## Leginior (1. September 2008)

16 und Ordnung und um genau zu sein Imperium. In den 40k spielen waren die Imperialen auch mein Lieblingsvolk.


----------



## Soilent (1. September 2008)

36 und Zerstörung


----------



## Raqill (1. September 2008)

15 und Unentschlossen.


----------



## StarBlight (1. September 2008)

25 und sowohl als auch
mal die beiden elfenvölker antesten. chaos könnt mir eventuell auch noch gefallen, imperium denk ich eher weniger. zwerge und grünhäute sind absolut nichts für mich.

vote for echsenmenschen und vampire im ersten addon XD


----------



## powerplayer1 (1. September 2008)

32 und werd beides spielen, als erstes Schami, Schwarzork, Feuermage und Hexenkriegerin..

...und des Alter ist mir echt egal hauptsache er/sie spielt seine/ihre Klasse zu 100% (und nicht wie in WOW manche Autoshot rein beim Jäger und nebenbei Fernsehen)

Grüße an alle meine späteren Mitspieler


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (1. September 2008)

30, Ordnung (Hexenjäger)


----------



## Tahladhór (1. September 2008)

Kurz vor vollendung des 17. Lebensjahres und ein angehender verfechter der Ordnung


----------



## Valenzius (1. September 2008)

bin (bald)13 und spiele warscheinlich ordnung ^^


----------



## Goranos (1. September 2008)

Ich bin 16 Jahr jung und werde, auf Seiten der Ordnung, einen Hochelf Schattenkrieger spielen.


----------



## XPray (1. September 2008)

Valenzius schrieb:


> bin (bald)13 und spiele warscheinlich ordnung ^^



Spiel die Ordnung, wir brauchen da eindeutig Verstärkung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(soll jetzt aber keine Schleichwerbung sein) *gg*

greets xpray


----------



## Midgardsorm (1. September 2008)

Yehaa!

Seit langem mal wieder ein Post, bei dem man sich selbst als Forumsmuffel blicken lassen kann.
Das wurde Zeit!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

22 und neige zu(r ) Zerstörung.

Btw.. ich frage mich ob die NSC-Mitstreiter (welche ja die fehlenden Spieler einer Seite ersetzen sollen) in den Spieler-unausgeglichenen-Szenarien, wirklich was reissen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cavalon (1. September 2008)

Zerstörung 17 Jahre alt


----------



## Torhall (1. September 2008)

Bin 26 und wollt eigentlich Zerstörung spielen, aber mal schauen was es letztendlich wird. Irgendwie hab ich die Befürchtung das es bei WAR genau andersrum als bei WoW wird.


----------



## Gramir (1. September 2008)

25 und keine Ahnung was ich spielen werde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ni0x (1. September 2008)

15 und Ordnung... und ich befürchte, dass es ungefähr doppelt so viele Destros geben wird wie Ordnung... wenn man sich mal auf anderen Seiten registrierte Gilden anguckt, oder auch hier die Umfrage deutet alles auf n ziemlich einseitiges Gezerge hin =/


----------



## DoMar (1. September 2008)

Seite: Zerstörung
Alter: seit dem 28.8. 19


----------



## Rungor (1. September 2008)

16 Jahre - zerstörung


----------



## Vatertod (1. September 2008)

Eisenseele schrieb:


> 25 und Ordnung,
> Altdorf hat es mir angetan (:



stimmt mir hats Altdorf auch angetan: wenn ich es abfackeln werde *hrhrhr*

24


----------



## Kira-kun (1. September 2008)

Anzahl Stimmen: 512

Ordnung: 192
Zerstörung: 320




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mal gespannt obs nen Aufschrei gibt, wenn auf allen Servern das Zerstörungs Cap erreicht ist und man
nurnoch auf Order anfangen kann.


----------



## FueGo シ (1. September 2008)

15, Zerstörung, Gobbo, WAAAGH, äh ja ^^




Kira-kun schrieb:


> Anzahl Stimmen: 512
> 
> Ordnung: 192
> Zerstörung: 320
> ...



Headstart  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulasch80 (1. September 2008)

28 und spiele "Ordnung".......erfahrungsgemäß ist dort die community einfach viel besser.....jetzt fragt man sich woran das wohl liegen mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (1. September 2008)

Kira-kun schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt obs nen Aufschrei gibt, wenn auf allen Servern das Zerstörungs Cap erreicht ist und man
> nurnoch auf Order anfangen kann.



sie werden am anfang jammern,schreiemn,toben und total unglücklich sein!
wenn sich dann nach nem halben jahr aber rausstellt das Zerstörung quasi die Allinz von Warhammer ist sprich da viele PvP nulpis gelandet sind (wer sich nun den schuh anzieht dem wird er wohl passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), ja dann werde sie mythic nen schrein bauen und opfer darbringen weil man sie quasi zu ihrem glück auf seiten der ordnung gezwungen hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ExodiusHC (1. September 2008)

Churchak schrieb:


> sie werden am anfang jammern,schreiemn,toben und total unglücklich sein!
> wenn sich dann nach nem halben jahr aber rausstellt das Zerstörung quasi die Allinz von Warhammer ist sprich da viele PvP nulpis gelandet sind (wer sich nun den schuh anzieht dem wird er wohl passen
> 
> 
> ...



nervt mich eig jetzt schon :< dachte Destro sei die Horde von morgen.

Werde dann wohl mit den Echsenmenschen rüberkommen, lieblingsrasse *g*


----------



## Zarth (1. September 2008)

19 und Ordnung


----------



## gothicqueen84 (2. September 2008)

24 und Zerstörung..wenn schon denn schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (2. September 2008)

Also ich bin 14 und spiele wahrscheinlich einen Ork!
Und ich hasse solche Leute die immer sagen "olololol L2p Kiddy-Newbie" es stimmt es gibt "Kinder" in meinem Alter die können sich nicht benehmen, aber müssen sich dann auch solche wie mich schämen, dass sie zugeben müssen, dass sie erst 14 oder etc: sind 

MFG


----------



## XPray (2. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Also ich bin 14 und spiele wahrscheinlich einen Ork!
> Und ich hasse solche Leute die immer sagen "olololol L2p Kiddy-Newbie" es stimmt es gibt "Kinder" in meinem Alter die können sich nicht benehmen, aber müssen sich dann auch solche wie mich schämen, dass sie zugeben müssen, dass sie erst 14 oder etc: sind
> 
> MFG



Nein du musst dich ganz bestimmt nicht für dein Alter schämen, dass hab ich bestimmt nicht mit dem Thread beabsichtig! Mich hat es nur interessiert, wie das Alter auf die verschiedenen Seiten Ordnung und Zerstörung verteilt ist.

Schaumal ich selbst bin Spieler seit ich vier Jahre alt bin, also hatte auch schon in deinem Alter 10 Jahre gezockt. Da würd ich selbst nie jemand mit "olololol L2p Kiddy-Newbie" beschimpfen. Wenn du dich selbst so reif fühlst, dann macht dir sowas auch gar nichts aus. Weil du einfach darüber stehst und weißt wer du selbst bist. Was man aber lernen muss, dass man sich nicht darüber aufregt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG xpray


----------



## Drornur (2. September 2008)

XPray schrieb:


> Nein du musst dich ganz bestimmt nicht für dein Alter schämen, dass hab ich bestimmt nicht mit dem Thread beabsichtig! Mich hat es nur interessiert, wie das Alter auf die verschiedenen Seiten Ordnung und Zerstörung verteilt ist.
> 
> Schaumal ich selbst bin Spieler seit ich vier Jahre alt bin, also hatte auch schon in deinem Alter 10 Jahre gezockt. Da würd ich selbst nie jemand mit "olololol L2p Kiddy-Newbie" beschimpfen. Wenn du dich selbst so reif fühlst, dann macht dir sowas auch gar nichts aus. Weil du einfach darüber stehst und weißt wer du selbst bist. Was man aber lernen muss, dass man sich nicht darüber aufregt.
> 
> ...



Ja, das ist eine Einstellung die ich an "Erwachsenen" mag. Und ich wollte auch nicht, dass du meintest ich wollte jetzt mit meinem Comment deinen Thrad angreifen


----------



## Devilyn (2. September 2008)

destro 22^^

falls ich es mir hole^^ hab atm hdro entdeckt mit neuer grafik^^ hrhr ein traum^^


----------



## XPray (2. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Ja, das ist eine Einstellung die ich an "Erwachsenen" mag. Und ich wollte auch nicht, dass du meintest ich wollte jetzt mit meinem Comment deinen Thrad angreifen



Das hast du nicht und wenn dich jemand so ärgern will, denk dran einfach darüber stehen! Jeder war mal jung und älter wird man von ganz alleine.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG xpray


----------



## KAMIKAZE_MATZE (2. September 2008)

32, Zerstörung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (2. September 2008)

XPray schrieb:


> Das hast du nicht und wenn dich jemand so ärgern will, denk dran einfach darüber stehen! Jeder war mal jung und älter wird man von ganz alleine.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Boha, ich glaub ich hab mich in dich verliebt!


----------



## XPray (2. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Boha, ich glaub ich hab mich in dich verliebt!



Nanana, also ich muss dich wohl doch daran erinnern das du einen Ork spielen willst und WAR IS EVERYWHERE *g* somit könnte es passieren das du gut Feuer unterm Hintern von mir bekommst *frechgrins* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (2. September 2008)

XPray schrieb:


> Nanana, also ich muss dich wohl doch daran erinnern das du einen Ork spielen willst und WAR IS EVERYWHERE *g* somit könnte es passieren das du gut Feuer unterm Hintern von mir bekommst *frechgrins*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kannst du ohne Kopf?


----------



## XPray (2. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Das kannst du ohne Kopf?



Wenn man aus den feurigen Höllen kommt, brennt man selbst nach dem Tod weiter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (2. September 2008)

XPray schrieb:


> Wenn man aus den feurigen Höllen kommt, brennt man selbst nach dem Tod weiter!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann brenn ruhig weiter Glimmstange...


----------



## Shiro (2. September 2008)

Frische 26 atm und Zerstörung Schwarzork ^^
auch alter hase angefangen damals mit daoc 4 jahre lang albionische paladose auf Lyonesse, gefolgt von bald 4 jahren wow ork tank ect ^^


----------



## Raz9r (2. September 2008)

stolze 17, aber wenn der war release ist  dann stolze 18, und Zerstörung

also  WAAAAAGGGHHH


----------



## Nimophelio (2. September 2008)

15 und Zerstörung.Noch genauer ein Squig Treiba...
Allerdings ist es schon ein wenig scheisse das wirklich fast alle Gilden mindestalter 18 haben.
Das ist sowas von dumm...


----------



## DeeeRoy (2. September 2008)

27 und doch die Ordnung, weil ich gerne in Unterzahl spiele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reliq (2. September 2008)

27 und Ordnung...

Wenn ich in Überzahl Rocken will kann ich auch DAOC Alb/Ava usw spielen , die zergen da auch alles in grund und boden weil überbevolkert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War übrigens damals einer der Hauptgründe warum ich nich zu den Albs gegangen bin sondern zu den Hibs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss Reli


----------



## Makalvian (2. September 2008)

23 und lässt sich überraschen


----------



## Black83 (2. September 2008)

25, Eisenbrecher, Ordnung


----------



## Sifo-Dyas (2. September 2008)

XPray schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie wird der Altersdurchschnitt von Warhammer ausfallen und auf welcher Seite, Ordnung oder Zerstörung spielt ihr dann?
> 
> ...



Der Altersdurschnitt liegt woh zwischen 17 und 25 Jahre zu Anfang sollte WAR halten was es verspricht (was ich sehr hoffe) läuft man allerdings Gefahr das WAR eine ähnliche Negative Entwicklung durchläuft wie WoW und das daß alter der Spieler drastisch sinkt und das Nivou der Community gleich mit. Wie gesagt das beste Beispiel dafür ist WoW welches mittlerweile wohl das die schlechteste Community aller MMO´s hat. (Unfreundlich, beleidigend, Kindisch usw.)


----------



## Shintuargar (2. September 2008)

31 und Zerstörung (Squigtreiba)


----------



## Mikehoof (2. September 2008)

Na ich bin 36 und werde die Ordnung stärken :-) Die Klasse weiß ich noch nicht das entscheide ich spontan.


----------



## Lodac (2. September 2008)

ich reihe mich in die Liga der 34-jährigen ein, die auf der Seite der Zerstörung spielen werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Tja, was ist schon ein Alter? Eine Zahl von der man glaubt das sie zur Charakterisierung und Kategorisierung geeignet sei. Was für eine falsche Vorstellung - in meinen Augen.


----------



## Bridaric (2. September 2008)

Alter: 29
Reich: Ordnung
Rasse: Imperium
Klasse: Bright Wizzard

mfg
Bridaric


----------



## mejestran (2. September 2008)

Alter : 20
Reich: Zerstörung
Rasse: Dunkelelf
Klasse Jünger des Khain


----------



## picollo0071 (2. September 2008)

Bin 20 Jahre jung, und werde meine *Zerstörung*swut walten lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Die Verteilung gefällt mir :-)

Ich hoffe das wird dann wie in all den Trailern *grinst*, Massenweise Orks stürmen Altdorf, Massenweise aber dumm und unorganisiert, wärend die Zwerge in Unterzahl aber mit Intelligenz ihre Festung halten.

Ohhh man! Der Krieg kann kommen!


----------



## The-Richard (2. September 2008)

Alter: 15
Fraktion: Zerstörung


----------



## Dilan (2. September 2008)

m19a72 schrieb:


> Der Altersdurschnitt liegt woh zwischen 17 und 25 Jahre zu Anfang sollte WAR halten was es verspricht (was ich sehr hoffe) läuft man allerdings Gefahr das WAR eine ähnliche Negative Entwicklung durchläuft wie WoW und das daß alter der Spieler drastisch sinkt und das Nivou der Community gleich mit. Wie gesagt das beste Beispiel dafür ist WoW welches mittlerweile wohl das die schlechteste Community aller MMO´s hat. (Unfreundlich, beleidigend, Kindisch usw.)



Sprichst mir ausm Herzen.

Wenn man wie ich Beta und Release erlebt hat und sich dann eine Vergleich zw damaliger Commu und der Heutigen an tut...

der seeeehr überwiegende teil meiner gründe WoW nun entgültig zu verlassen ist die inzw absolut Nieveaulose Commu.


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Dilan schrieb:


> Sprichst mir ausm Herzen.
> 
> Wenn man wie ich Beta und Release erlebt hat und sich dann eine Vergleich zw damaliger Commu und der Heutigen an tut...
> 
> der seeeehr überwiegende teil meiner gründe WoW nun entgültig zu verlassen ist die inzw absolut Nieveaulose Commu.



Ich bin mir aber fast sicher, das genau solche Leute ihren E-Penis nicht einfach so aufgeben und uns deshalb verschont bleiben.


----------



## mejestran (2. September 2008)

Naja aber WAR ist kein ersatz zu WOW und wird es nie werden, es ist einfach nicht so wie WOW es ist anderst es ist WAR , deshalb denk ich net das WoW all zu viele verlassen werden wegen war, wenn dann weil sie das schon davor tun wollten.


----------



## Dilan (2. September 2008)

Ich gehe davon aus das ein grosser Teil, spätestens wenn Sie merken das Schneesturm Lichi-King auch versemmelt zu WAR wechseln.

Ich glaube aber auch das das WAR system ( GRP need, non R0x0r archetype system etc) sie ganz schnell wieder verjagen wird.


----------



## Kruppstahl_G3R (2. September 2008)

15 und Ordnung! Haha *Hammerschwing* (Klasse könnt ihr euch denken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Belucci (2. September 2008)

bin 20 und werde zerstörung spielen...

rasse bzw. klasse noch kein plan ^^


----------



## Fredez (2. September 2008)

14 wahrscheinlich ordnung


----------



## Caveman1979 (2. September 2008)

29 wird ordnung erstmal werden

Wir haben uns schon heftig damit auseinander gesetzt wollten auch eigendlich alle Zerstörung anfangen aber durch das lesen von vielen foren merkten wir das die sparte der wir entgehen wollen plötzlich alle zerstörung spielen wollen wir dies nicht mehr.Wir brauchen ja gegner und ihr kennt es ja von bc wenn es losgeht kann ich es nicht gebrauchen für eine quest 30 min auf einen mob zuwarten.


Aber warten wir den Start ab und sehn uns es an!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black83 (2. September 2008)

die wow community ist nur dreck weil man da nicht miteinander sondern gegeneinander spielt !
alles was man da erreicht fördert EINZELNE, auch wenn es mit einer (raid)gruppe erreicht wurde.

in WAR bekommt jeder sein zeug und baut seine chars aus.
da hat man einfach keinen grund rumzumaulen.

das system ermöglicht eben allianzen und gemeinschaften, in wow wird man zum asozialismus verleitet.


----------



## Caveman1979 (2. September 2008)

Black83 schrieb:


> die wow community ist nur dreck weil man da nicht miteinander sondern gegeneinander spielt !
> alles was man da erreicht fördert EINZELNE, auch wenn es mit einer (raid)gruppe erreicht wurde.
> 
> in WAR bekommt jeder sein zeug und baut seine chars aus.
> ...




schön gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mirakel (2. September 2008)

Ich denke auch bzw ich möchte auch, dass leute die nun noch total überzeugt von WoW sind auch dort bleiben werden und das ist auch gut so! Die Gruppe in der WAR große Chancen hat Mitglieder zu gewinnen, ist in meinen Augen der Typ, der nun schon seid Jahren WoW gezockt hat und des Spiels überdrüssig wurde und sich nun nach alternativen umschaut, genauso diejenigen die in WoW in letzter Zeit eh nur noch PvP gespielt haben und merken, dass das RvR System in WAR ihnen besser liegt.^^


----------



## XPray (2. September 2008)

Zwischenbilanz nach 24 Stunden Umfrage: "Stand 02. September 13:30 Uhr"

Stimmen: 616 -1 (_eine Stimme wird in der Auswertung nicht mitgerechnet, schätze mal das es meine eigene ist_)

Seite der Ordnung: 227 = [36.92%]
Seite der Zerstörung: 388 = [63.08%]

Das Alter möchte ich in drei übersichtlicheren Gruppen zusammen fassen.

Spieler unter 18 Jahre: 
- Ordnung: 69 = [11.22%]
- Zerstörung: 114 = [18.53%]
Spieleranteil insg.: 183 = [*29.75%*]

Spieler ab 18-35 Jahre:
- Ordnung: 139 = [22.61%]
- Zerstörung: 250 = [40,65%]
Spieleranteil insg.: 389 = [*63.26%*]

Spieler über 35 Jahre:
- Ordnung: 19 = [3.09%]
- Zerstörung: 24 = [3.9%]
Spieleranteil insg.: 43 = [*6.99%*]



P.S.: Die Ordnung brauch dringend Verstärkung, jetzt mach ich doch mal Schleichwerbung, *Für DIE ORDNUNG* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greets xpray


----------



## Deathstyle (2. September 2008)

Order ftw! ;D

Machst du die selbe Umfrage nochmal nach oder mitten in der PO Beta? Das wär interessant wie sich das durch Klassenwahl usw. noch ändert.


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

XPray schrieb:


> Zwischenbilanz nach 24 Stunden Umfrage: "Stand 02. September 13:30 Uhr"



Vielen Dank für die Mühe, das hab ich gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich stehe dir auf Seiten der Ordnung bei :-) Aufgrund solcher Umfragen hab ich damals Horde gewählt bei WoW und war bis zum Ende sehr glücklich mit der Wahl...die gehypte Seite holt schnell die Wahrheit ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vaedryn (2. September 2008)

Fast 36 > Zerstörung


----------



## XPray (2. September 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Order ftw! ;D
> 
> Machst du die selbe Umfrage nochmal nach oder mitten in der PO Beta? Das wär interessant wie sich das durch Klassenwahl usw. noch ändert.




Die Idee ist gut, die gleiche Umfrage in der Open Beta oder kurz nach Veröffentlichung nochmal zu posten. Würde mich auch interessieren wie sich das ändert. Werd es mal vormerken, danke dir.


----------



## Churchak (2. September 2008)

XPray schrieb:


> P.S.: Die Ordnung brauch dringend Verstärkung, jetzt mach ich doch mal Schleichwerbung, *Für DIE ORDNUNG*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ne lieber ned wer weiss was für knallcharchen auftauchen und auserdem kämpft sichs mit dem rücken zu wand leichter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (2. September 2008)

Ich bin 17 und werde Order spielen, einfach weil mir Chaos zu Moechtegern-Boese vorkommt.
Ja, im eigentlichen Sinne SIND sie ja beide Boese, aber egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich finde, du solltest eine Unterteilung in der Umfrage mehr machen.
Spieler zwischen 12 und 17 sind zu eng bei einander. Das sind zwar nur 5 Jahre, aber aufgrund der Pubertaet etc. gibt es da sicherlich wesentlich staerkere Unterschiede als zwischen 30 und 35.


----------



## XPray (2. September 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Ich bin 17 und werde Order spielen, einfach weil mir Chaos zu Moechtegern-Boese vorkommt.
> Ja, im eigentlichen Sinne SIND sie ja beide Boese, aber egal.
> 
> 
> ...




Die Pubertaet sollte keine Rolle spielen. Ich hab die Umfrage extra so gestalltet, aus dem einfachen Grund, dass man besser den Überblick behält und sich niemand wegen seines Alters diskriminiert fühlen muss. Es soll ja auch nur wirklich grob den Altersspiegel anzeigen und das fasse ich dann in 3 große Gruppen insg. zusammen. 

Wenn jetzt diese Gruppe noch kleiner aufgeteilt wäre, dann würde wieder irgendwas mit Kiddie usw. kommen, dass wollte ich hiermit vermeiden. 

greets xpray


----------



## AltathirChris (2. September 2008)

XPray schrieb:


> Die Pubertaet sollte keine Rolle spielen.




Tut sie aber :/


----------



## XPray (2. September 2008)

AltathirChris schrieb:


> Tut sie aber :/



Das tut sie, ist auch richtig, aber jeder wird mal älter und das sind wir selbst ja auch geworden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chiril (2. September 2008)

nahezu 15 und auf jeden Fall Ordnung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (2. September 2008)

Ich sehe eine Umgekehrte WoW Tendenz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mehr "Horde" als "Allianz" - das wird ja interessant.


----------



## HGVermillion (2. September 2008)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich sehe eine Umgekehrte WoW Tendenz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jedenfalls in der Buffedcommunity, aber das kann sich ja vll noch ändern, solange noch kein Release ist kann man raten was man will.


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Wenn das Gerücht stimmt, das die Chars auf einem Server in Fraktions-Relation stehen, werden sich sowieso am Releasetag noch einige umentscheiden. Und wenn das System greift, haben wir wunderbar ausgelastete Fraktionen.


----------



## Rayon (2. September 2008)

17, und zerstörung. :>


----------

